# LAN Socket on LG tv what for !



## spike47 (May 30, 2012)

Hi
I have a new TV LG 43" 43LF540V-2B , one of the rear connectors has a LAN / Ethernet socket , I plugged my router into this and the TV connected to my Router and ny tv began to connect to the router and saying something like connection ok , but what on earth do I use it for , there is no list on the TV to use it and the only mention in the user guide is just showing a pic of were to plug the LAN cable in ! .


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the LAN socket on m Samsung TV for streaming media either from my home server or from my aging desktop computer.If streaming from a computer you would need some streaming software like Twonky server 
http://twonky-media-server.en.lo4d.com/ I,m sure there will be free alternatives.The USB sockets do the same thing that is play media.As it is about 3 years since I set it up please don't ask me the process as I have forgotten.Other members may have other uses for the Lan socket


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

When set up the source button on the TV will pick up the device your using.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Might be for some online connect as well, my 6+ year old Samsung can get some online content such as weather and stocks, as well as having the ability to connect to DLNA devices to stream media from them, it just predates the Smart TV adaption. If it was a SmartTV you'd have additional uses such as browsing the internet or using online services such as NetFlix for watching TV & Movies, or even doing Skype video calls, playing games, and so forth.

The Source button is how I access DLNA devices on my network on my TV.

It might also be used to do firmware updates for the TV to improve or add functionality.


----------

